
Oreo’s gimmick Facebook marketing, wait I’m not hating on it? - ripsup
http://innovativevisionary.com/2011/02/15/oreos-gimmick-facebook-marketing-wait-im-not-hating-on-it/
======
cfinke
There's nothing "innovative" or "visionary" about making me fill out a CAPTCHA
just to read your blog post.

~~~
ripsup
Wait you got the CAPTCHA?

That's Cloudflare's Bot protection. You should have never gotten that. What IP
did you try coming from if you don't mind sending so I can send to them to
have them look into it.

I've not heard of anyone else having been caught by that (other then bots)
which makes me wonder why you got caught in it.

P.S. if you go back to site you will see the "innovative" or "visionary" is a
joke :)

